# ICloud drives différents entre macbook et iphone



## zaac (3 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

     Je ne pensais pas écrire un message de demande d'aide sur un forum un jour, étant informaticien de profession, plutôt autodidacte, et utilisant du matériel mac, qui par définition est simple à utiliser. Mais il faut bien avouer que tout ce qui touche au cloud est une véritable usine à gaz. 

Mon problème est le suivant. Je n'ai qu'un seul apple Id. Je connecte mon macbook au Cloud, en cochant l'option ICloud Drive pour pouvoir y glisser des fichiers ou des répertoires. Et bien je ne les vois pas lorsque je consulte iCloud Drive sur mon téléphone, sur le site interne iCloud ou même en me connectant au cloud via l'application AnyTrans. Le disque iCloud Drive du macbook est un véritable mystère. Je peux y copier des fichiers, mais je ne peux les voir nulle part ailleurs. Comme si j'avais un autre compte, sauf que ce n'est pas le cas. J'ai tout essayé, redémarrer, faire des manip qui consiste à tuer les process (bird et ccloud) qui mettent à jour ce disque après avoir suppriumer le répertoire "ccloud documents" (si c'est pas une honte qu'il y a encore ce genre de problème de rafraichissement , on les paie au prix fort ces services en achetant leur matériel ... ), rien à faire. Tout se passe comme si j'avais deux disques qui n'ont rien à voir.

D'ailleurs je pourrai faire un petit test qui consiste à copier genre 5Go de données sur ce disque perdu dans l'espace, je crois pas si bien dire  Pour voir si je peux le remplir complètement ou s'il y a quand même un lien avec mon iCloud déjà occupé par les données de quelques applications.

Si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème, je suis preneur d'un quelconque indice. 

Petites informations supplémentaires. Ce disque iCloud Drive étrange fait apparaître des données anciennes, je m'explique : il apparait des répertoires casi vides de très anciennes versions d'applications que j'avais sur mon vieil iphone : hipstamatic (appli iphone), trails (appli mac), iphigénie (appli iphone). Vous remarquez que l'une des applis est mac, donc ce drive eut fonctionner un temps, à mixer des données venant d'un macbook ou d'un iphone. Peut être devrais-je repartir d'un apple Id vierge ....

Merci pour votre temps !


----------



## zaac (3 Mars 2018)

Informations supplémentaires : 
macbook sous el captain
iphone 7 sous IOS 11.

les répertoires mystérieux du icloud drive mystérieux, impossible de les supprimer. El captain me prévient si je veux réellement supprimer partout, je valide, mais rien ne se passe. De plus ces répertoires d'appli apparaissent grisés.

Autre remarque intéressante. Les tags, euh, sont bien synchro entre mon macbook et mon iphone !

Voici le drive Cloud vu depuis la ligne de commande , tous les répertoires sont vides, sauf, celui que j'y ai copiés manuellement. On y voit des applications que j'ai eu sur mon téléphone sauf que tout est vide, sauf un répertoire iA writer que j'ai copié manuellement et que je tente désepérement de voir sur mon iphone ... ICloud drive est en fait  une vue de Library/Mobile Documents du user.


```
Laurents-MacBook:Mobile Documents laurentmeirieu$ du -kh
  0B    ./27N4MQEA55~pro~writer/Documents
  0B    ./27N4MQEA55~pro~writer
  0B    ./356QY8883U~com~melodis~soundhound~free/Documents
  0B    ./356QY8883U~com~melodis~soundhound~free
  0B    ./4EJSV8E65Y~com~druide~Antidote~AARD/Documents
  0B    ./4EJSV8E65Y~com~druide~Antidote~AARD
  0B    ./57T9237FN3~net~whatsapp~WhatsApp/Documents
  0B    ./57T9237FN3~net~whatsapp~WhatsApp
  0B    ./5L9YG7YEUA~com~xhaleera~NihongoNoKana/Documents
  0B    ./5L9YG7YEUA~com~xhaleera~NihongoNoKana
  0B    ./5U8NS4GX82~com~dayoneapp~dayone/Documents
  0B    ./5U8NS4GX82~com~dayoneapp~dayone
  0B    ./7Z98XT4879~com~iphigenie~3~10/Documents
  0B    ./7Z98XT4879~com~iphigenie~3~10
  0B    ./9FS97AXPCT~com~synsion~Newsify/Documents
  0B    ./9FS97AXPCT~com~synsion~Newsify
  0B    ./com~apple~Automator/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~Automator
4.0K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs/iA Writer2/2018/January
12K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs/iA Writer2/2018
4.0K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs/iA Writer2/Aurélie
8.0K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs/iA Writer2/TODO
32K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs/iA Writer2
40K    ./com~apple~CloudDocs
  0B    ./com~apple~mail/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~mail
  0B    ./com~apple~mobilemail/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~mobilemail
  0B    ./com~apple~Preview/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~Preview
  0B    ./com~apple~QuickTimePlayerX/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~QuickTimePlayerX
  0B    ./com~apple~ScriptEditor2/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~ScriptEditor2
  0B    ./com~apple~shoebox/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~shoebox
  0B    ./com~apple~TextEdit/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~TextEdit
  0B    ./com~apple~TextInput/Dictionaries
  0B    ./com~apple~TextInput/Documents
  0B    ./com~apple~TextInput
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~DocumentsApp/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~DocumentsApp
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~iBooks/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~iBooks
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~iBooks~iTunesU/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~iBooks~iTunesU
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~mobilesafari/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~apple~mobilesafari
  0B    ./iCloud~com~dayoneapp~dayone/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~dayoneapp~dayone
  0B    ./iCloud~com~dayoneapp~dayone-client-only/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~dayoneapp~dayone-client-only
  0B    ./iCloud~com~getdropbox~Dropbox/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~getdropbox~Dropbox
  0B    ./iCloud~com~google~container/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~google~container
  0B    ./iCloud~com~ilbsoft~irelax/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~ilbsoft~irelax
  0B    ./iCloud~com~laposte~bnum~digiposteplus/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~laposte~bnum~digiposteplus
  0B    ./iCloud~com~maaf~maafetmoi/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~maaf~maafetmoi
  0B    ./iCloud~com~syntheticcorp~hipstamatic/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~syntheticcorp~hipstamatic
  0B    ./iCloud~com~waze~iphone/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~com~waze~iphone
  0B    ./iCloud~de~iosphere~trails/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~de~iosphere~trails
  0B    ./iCloud~fr~creditagricole~monbudget/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~fr~creditagricole~monbudget
  0B    ./iCloud~hopikoSave/Documents
  0B    ./iCloud~hopikoSave
  0B    ./KDSV9GN6AE~com~navigon~NavigonAustralia/Documents
  0B    ./KDSV9GN6AE~com~navigon~NavigonAustralia
  0B    ./U57829932E~com~hahainteractive~mywdays/Documents
  0B    ./U57829932E~com~hahainteractive~mywdays
  0B    ./XHGLX5AE6Q~com~eeenmachine~pocketplanes/Documents
  0B    ./XHGLX5AE6Q~com~eeenmachine~pocketplanes
60K    .
```


----------

